# Help and advise needed for our first trip to ireland



## 114178 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello, 
We`ve never been to Ireland in a motorhome before, in fact, we`ve never been in a motorhome before ! 

Anyway the plan (?) is to get the ferry to Dublin and head in roughly a SW direction and see where the road takes us, we believe the west and south coasts are pretty spectacular ?

However, for our first trip we can only afford a week and can`t afford to pay for overnight parking on sites (are we mad ?....probably !)

We have so many questions about routes, places to see/avoid (don`t like crowds), "wild" camping ?, are pub car parks an option ? if we are customers and ask permission first.

We have always wanted to tour Ireland and thought about hotels etc. but somehow the lure of the open road, the freedom and the sheer romance of doing it (touring !) in a motorhome sounds so much more appealing to us.

Oh and just the two of us so no kids to keep entertained.

Hope to arrive in Dublin 22nd August 2008


any help, advice or suggestions would be very much welcome.

many thanks ........Anto


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi

If you visit the Inland Waterways of Ireland website (www.iwai.ie) have a look at the maps of the grand Canal and the Shannon. You will find lots of places along these with small harbours and often quite nice to stop in overnight. In Clare along Lough Derg try Mountshannon, plenty of room along the harbourside down from the main town. Portunma Castle harbour has nice place for overnight also.

If you can find it go to Shannon Harbour where the Grand Canal joins teh River Shannon, just north of Banagher. The height barrier is usually not locked and can be swung back. Plenty of space thre.

Enjoy and let us know how you got on.

Joe


----------



## 114393 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Ireland trip!*

Hi
We have also just bought a motorhome and are planning to go to Ireland in a few weeks. Just doing some research and hoping we can remember how everything works!


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hi antobolger and teacake.

If you look in the Irish Touring forum. You will get lots of info.

£10 to join here the best money you will ever spend. 
Have a great time in Ireland.


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Nora+Neil said:


> Hi antobolger and teacake.
> 
> If you look in the Irish Touring forum. You will get lots of info.
> 
> ...


I that the same as the camperview forum? Or do you have the url for the Irish touring Forum?

Thanks


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Ireland Touring on MHF.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-455719.html#455719

We are there (in Roscrea at the moment) as the above 'story' tells


----------



## higginst (Jul 2, 2008)

New to motorhoming as well and have just had a few weekends away so far. In the South of Ireland you will find a beautiful spot to stay overnight at Lough Hyne (a salt water lake!) near Baltimore, Co. Cork. Great place for walking, swimming, kayaking, cycling. Only about 6km from Skibbereen, lots of pubs/shops etc.


----------

